# Got our new invitations done



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Every year, we really get in to our invitations. I think that a good invitation can set your party apart and make it stand out.

Each year ( this is our 6th official pumpkin carving party) we try to do something a little different. I don't know if this is our 'best' invitation, but it is definatly our most 'different'.

We had each person a dvd ( with case) and when they get home they play this on their TV: My name is 'Sam' by the way.






It is supposed to be cheesy ( which it delivers).

What do you think?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Bravo.....Bravo!!!!!
That is absolutely wonderful!
Your friends are sooooooo lucky....you're nuts!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I laughed slimy. Good job. Your friends will get a kick out of it. Hope they are all able to attend.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Thats it - I'm driving to Oklahoma~!

THat video goes great with morning coffee!

Super job and best of luck on your party.

That is one funny video.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That was great. I bet you get great turnout with invites like that.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL, that was great..>GOOD JOB!


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

(choke, spit) Heheheheheh! That's one to keep for the scrapbook! Excellent work!


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Adorable! What great spirit you have.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I love the creativity


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

lol. My highlights were: 

1) A demonstration of eating food
2) Kids:"Can we come to the party?" Adult (happily)"No"
3) Coffin door opens and everyone laughs merrily.


----------

